# # of Slings When Going To The Field ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have, in general three slingshots I now carry ---. all three are my modified Daisy F-16's, but each has a different power set.

One has pseudo 3060's on it, one has pseudo 2050's on it, and one has 1745 looped on it (but this may change as I just ordered some Linatex, and if that works out, then I may use Linatex on the one that now has 1745 looped). These are for use with my 113gr egg weights and heavier ammo. I can't decide on the ammo thing, but will get 3/8 and 1/2 egg samples tomorrow.

88gr stuff will still be pseudo or looped 1745's, this includes 3/8lead, 16mm marbles and 3/4 Jaw Breakers. If Linatex does work out, then a Chinese type sling will also be included in my kit for 1745 tubes..

The more I'm out the more I'm leaning toward tubes ...... not for the speed, but they are pretty gosh darn durable, and that, to me, is an important factor.

Each sling also has 2 extra tube sets, ready for action kept in a tooth paste travel box that I got at the .99c store (perfect for keeping extra completed power units, power sets are not kinked just rolled in a figure eight). I need to go back and pick up a few more of these.

Of course rubber bands, constrictor knot thread, loop wrapping thread, lighter, 3" piece of paracord for a loop, plastic knot tying needle and other stuff is packed too, and that is carried in a small soap travel box .. it holds a surprisingly amount of stuff. each slingshot has it's own Rothco pouch to hold this.

I may take a pic for you guys if I can get off my lazy a$$ ...LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Is this a question to the forum per the thread title, wherein, you started the sharing with what gets taken in the field?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> Is this a question to the forum per the thread title, wherein, you started the sharing with what gets taken in the field?


Yes, I worded it incorrectly ;- (

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I bring two. Then I don't have to re-band when a set breaks on one. Usually two different designs.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I would take 2 one being flatband other being tube set....with what I am shooting.. I hit 9/10 with both shooters...

same reason as Mr Treefork...case of a band set breaking..can still shoot......the tube set is good for a 1,000 rounds..as a back up shooter..

I use 99%of the time 5/16"steel ammo........But if go hunting a whole different ball game...different shooter & 44 cal lead....

so this works for me as to have fun shooting..~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I take 2, a milbro chillbro and a band shooter (the first one i find). but technically its 3 because i always got a PFS in my pocket.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I bring one, with some band sets ready to go.


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

i bring 1 but i hunt with partners and they also have slings so we always shoot at the same time to an animal usually pigeons


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah I take two , mostly I'm stump shooting to get my aim up for the game bird season.
Going in I have a non-braced commercial slingshot with hunting bands (in case I scare up a rabbit on the way in) to hand (quicker to get into use for opportuntiisic shooting), and a wrist braced target shooter with lighter tapered bands in the backpack.

Once I get to a good shooting spot I'll swap to the target shooter .


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I take one... and sometimes I'll carry an extra bandset if the one that's on the slingshot is a little older. I will take a couple of different types of ammo though.. .41 lead for hunting and 1/2" steel for plinking around.

Lately my go to slingshot has been a simple, solid canvas micarta sideshooter..


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Band changing in the field was my impetus for trying to dream up sturdy quick-attach systems. Throw an extra bandset in your pocket and one slingshot is all you need. Throw a little sack of tubing and a knife in the backpack and you can whip up as many new ones as you want if your backup breaks.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I take two. One double tbg band set which is my primary with. .45 lead or .50 steel ball bearings for hunting. The other is still a hunting capable slingshot single tbg with 7/16' steel ball bearing which I stump with if things get leisurely or enjoyment takes priority over the hunt.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

i bring two, my tube shooter and some other ss, whatever is closest!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Some good ideas there for a field kit wll.

I Usually bring two slingshots . . . My 'trusty' Trumark FS-1 with custom tubes for some fun stump shooting with rocks. And a TTF flat band shooter (with extra set of bands - 'cause yes, they often break) for serious accuracy with 5/8" 'cat's-eye' marbles, 7/16" or 1/2" steel, or .44 cal. led for target and hunting.

Just can't seem to leave home without them!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

One is more than sufficient for me and about 3 scores of various ammos!


----------

